# Passed 200lbs



## BBW_Wannabe (Apr 17, 2009)

I have hit the 200lbs mark. I know it does not sound like much, but to me it certainly feels that I have passed some sort of landmark. 

I know it sounds stupid, but I have been trying hard to get passed the 200lbs mark for a while now, and now I have finally done it. I need to announce it.:blush:
Current weight is 203lbs (14.5 stone)


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats to you, dear!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Elvid (Apr 17, 2009)

congratulations! 

I'm gaining too, really enjoying it, such a great feeling

Here's to the next 200!


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations and good effort! I cant wait to get to 200 myself.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 18, 2009)

Thats big news way to go!!


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 18, 2009)

I know it is hard to do but it is worth it--I got into medical trouble, but I love my pounds.


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks. I love those extra pounds to..


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 18, 2009)

Props! It's good to see people reaching goals and milestones like that.


----------



## MK3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats!

I've been at 200 myself for a couple of weeks. I've been up around this weight before but never for an extended period, a few days really. The exciting thing is I've always fantasized about being able to look back on that number. So, it feels good to wake up every morning and see a number between 202-205. When I hit 210 I will be officially obese. One more major goal!


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks MK3, and congrats with your gain


----------



## Jigen (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations, Wannabe. What is your goal now?


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (May 23, 2009)

My goal now is about 260lbs


----------



## Jigen (May 24, 2009)

BBW_Wannabe said:


> My goal now is about 260lbs



Wow. This is a lot of weight. Good luck and keep us in touch. :bow:


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (May 24, 2009)

Will do.....:happy:


----------



## Tychondarova (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations on this milestone! Best of luck with your 260 goal! 

-Ty


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everybody


----------



## MK3 (May 29, 2009)

I now weigh 211lbs

It may be a curse word around here but my BMI is 30.3 After all these years of wanting to gain but never crossing into the 200s, that's a big number for me.


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (May 30, 2009)

Well done MK3 Congrats on your gain.:happy::bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! What do you see filling out more on your body?? Is it going to a certain area? Or distributing over all on your body?? Best if Luck with the 260 mark!!:bow:


----------



## ToniTails (May 30, 2009)

200 is a big mark! congrats!


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (May 31, 2009)

thank you Toni:happy:


----------



## Tracii (May 31, 2009)

Are you posting pics of your gain?We all love to see pics.
Good Q where is the new weight on your body and do you like it?
All mine is in the hips, legs and lower belly.


----------



## Flabulous (Jun 7, 2009)

Well done with your progress! Feels great passing 200 doesn't it?

We'd love to see some photos


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 8, 2009)

That's wonderful hitting the 200lb mark keep on trucking


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats! I had trouble around the 200 mark for a while too. I just kind of stopped, but alas the pounds still kept coming, thankfully. Good luck!


----------



## Weejee (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations! When I passed 200 lbs, I wasn't even aware of it. I was so busy trying to "re-invent" my self in midlife, that packing on the plumpness was not one of my concerns....

when It finally hit me, I was 210. Took photos of myself in all my old, tight, clothes, and got a real kick from it! Joined this place, and Fantasy Feeder, and everytime I have a gain, I go back and visit. My gains are never intentional. When I try to gain, Idont. I'm now at 225.


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool.....congrats on the gain


----------



## VinnyPA (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats!!! I passed 200 in 8th grade. Hovered at about 210 through highschool. Got to 220 or so after college. Stayed that way until I started traveling for work. Ballooned up to about 275 or so. Back down to 250 or so now. 

Weejee, gaining in da burg is easy!!!! This place is carb and fat heaven!!! Very humid in the summer so staying in cool A/C makes eating easy. During the fall and winter we have the Stillers and Pens to cheer along while eating and drinking LOL.

V


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 21, 2009)

I passed the 200 mark a few months ago im now at 215. cant wait till im 300lbs:smitten::eat1:


----------

